

The future of computers: 3D chip stacking - matt42
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/119843-the-future-of-computers-3d-chip-stacking

======
zwieback
There's also wire bonding at the edge, requires different size die:
[http://electroiq.com/blog/2010/10/vertical-die-stacking-
goes...](http://electroiq.com/blog/2010/10/vertical-die-stacking-
goes-3d-without-tsv/)

